# what kind of ram do i have



## normanacres (Nov 17, 2013)

I received a ram for free a few months back and im not sure what breed he is or how old he is. A friend of my dads gave him to me after he was just dumped off. I was looking for a ram for my ewes but I want to know what breed he is. I got him august 3rd. My lambs were born at the end of august and first of September and they are all ewe lambs and they are almost as big as him already. Im almost positive he has some katahdin in him because he is starting to get a little mane down his neck. my lambs are part katahdin and part white dorper. He also has little scurs on his head. Thanks.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 18, 2013)

I have hair sheep myself. Your little guy looks like Katahdin or St Croix/Katahdin cross. His tail is complete and looks to be completely hair (no wooly look), it's hard to tell from the pics. The mane around the neck is a good indicator he's not crossed with wool.

I think he'd be a nice ram for your kat/dorper ewes.


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 18, 2013)

Any cheep ram ( especially of unknown breeding)  will end up to be the costliest in the long run. As you say... your ewe lambs are almost as big as he is, so I would invite him to a BBQ asap. Remember, a ram is fully  ONE HALF of your herd and using a ram such as him is flirting with going backwards in any breeding program !


----------



## normanacres (Nov 18, 2013)

Well im afraid that his growth might have been stunted from not being fed properly before. I thought I got a good deal on a ram, I mean you cant beat free, but now that he is almost outgrown by 2.5 month old ewe lambs I doubt he is going to be a keeper. Im going to a auction at the end of the month that has kat/dorper crossed ram lambs so I will more than likely be getting a new ram.


----------

